# Slushy Pee



## sgtdean68w (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anybody tried this? Either in a slushy machine or with a blender? I think it would be a great drink for out on the boat in the summer!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Apr 25, 2014)

not sure how well wine and a blender would work together seems like it would oxidize the wine to me. With that being said though if you took a Ninja blender and made the snow out of ice that would work though. Or if ya live up north they probably still have snow outside.


----------



## sgtdean68w (Apr 26, 2014)

I poured 2 bottles of dragons blood into a gallon Ziploc and put it in the freezer to see what happens. I'm wondering if I can't mix the frozen bag by hand and pour it in a glass


----------



## Winenoob66 (Apr 26, 2014)

yes you can wine will freeze alcohol will not


----------



## sgtdean68w (Apr 26, 2014)

After sitting overnight I think it's the perfect consistency. You can squeeze the bag to mix everything back up just like the store bought alcohol slushy, but mine is filled with wine! I do believe I'm trying this tonight after class!


----------



## whynot (Apr 26, 2014)

make it like a sno cone, crush the ice, pour the p over it... its more a frozen winearita than slushy.. but should be great.


----------



## sgtdean68w (Apr 27, 2014)

It actually turned out really well! It was the perfect consistency to be able to mix it before you poured it out and tasted great. Luckily there's a freezer on the boat because I see a lot of slushy drinking going on this summer!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 27, 2014)

Very interesting !!!

It is now on my to do list


----------

